# Pundamilia nyererei- Can you tell what kind?



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

I got a couple of these guys (1male/2females) about a month ago. They were sold to me as Flamebacks, but after looking thru the profile section I know it is a Pundamilia nyererei. My question is, which one? I want to get more females, but since they all look so similar I want to make sure they are the right ones and not mix up the species!

Can you tell? He is still about 2" but is really coloring up. My best guess is maybe Ruti?

What do you think? 
He has no horizontal lines, that's just shadows
























One of the females:










:fish: :fish:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

i for me this fish isn't a P.nyererei burt rather an undidentified fish; looks close to sp44 in some characteristics and latifasciatus in others.
xris


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi,
xris do you see any Mbipia Lutea in this fish ?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Paul yes yu're right it could be Mbipia lutea as well.
xris


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Recently the interest for Lake Victoria and basin cichlids have increased, which is great, but some fish stores are all over the place. I see Pundamilia nyererei sold as just "flameback", Haplochromis sp. "thick skin" sold as Pundamilia nyererei, Astatotilapia latifasciata is sold as Haplochromis obliquidens. Maybe the worst is a tank I seen labelled "Victorian haps" with a mix of everything.....

I think the fish above resembles both thickskin and lutea but maybe the bodyshape is more lutea?


----------



## Dizzcat (Aug 26, 2008)

You know, looking at pictures of a Mbipia lutea, I think that may be what he is! That looks more like him than the Pundamilia nyererei.

Because he looks almost exactly like photos I found on Google of one, do you guys think he's pure? I will be a tad upset if he is a hybrid. Its bad enough he was misnamed.

Thanks! :thumb:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I wouldn't say it's a perfect match.










Kevin


----------



## alanastar (Mar 6, 2006)

I am not very familiar with this species but i know Victorian cichlids can go through drastic colour changes from young to mature fish. Grow them on - take more pictures and post them :thumb: 
It takes time but try growing some fry on to a size where the males have coloured up to see what they look like before passing any on.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Kevin, the fish on yur pic is M.lutea Porthole or Yala swamp but the M.lutea from Makobe is clearly different from the two above
here's a link to M.lutea pics
http://aquarium-webzine.com/poisson-eau ... tea-makobe
xris


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

The info on the fish in that pic can be found here:
http://www.hillcountrycichlidclub.com/newsletter/Newsletter_April_2004.pdf

Yala Swamp for short --and the decendants of the fish Greg started with.
This is the same male (and a female to the lower right) with a slightly different flash setting.


----------

